# Arnica for Hematomas?



## Fluffypants

Has anyone used Arnica for an aural hematoma? I've been reading a little about holistic/homeopathy remedies and read about Arnica. 

I had thought about trying this for him, but am not familiar at all with dosing and wouldn't want to cause any more issues for him. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## BowWowMeow

Topically or orally? For an oral remedy I would think silicea a better choice, unless it's painful. 

Have you drained it?

What is the cause...what kind of ear infection and why?


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: FluffypantsHas anyone used Arnica for an aural hematoma? I've been reading a little about holistic/homeopathy remedies and read about Arnica.


Was there something specific that you were reading that connected Arnica with it? 

I found this: http://www.justanswer.com/questions/24lyj-my-10-year-old-weimaraner-developped-aural-hematoma-on-her

I think it's tough finding the right homeopathic remedy when basing it one thing. I saw reference to several remedies when I did a quick search. The good thing is that if you use a lower potency, you should be okay.

If you want to try the Arnica, you can pm me and we can talk about dosage.


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you Ruth... this would be orally. No, I haven't drained it. This is the 3rd one. The first one Niko had surgery. The 2nd one we treated with Pred a couple of months ago and I really do not want to do that. He ended up getting major abscess in his throat and had quite another surgery in early December. I think the infection might have been worse due to the pred.







Surgery was over 3k for the abscess and I feel really bad about it. I keep thinking the pred might have made it worse.









He has allergies... and I haven't even noticed him scratching his ears at all. Came home from work and cleaned the dogs ears which I do weekly (their ears are never really dirty) and noticed his ear was scratched up inside and another hematoma.









Niko has been a walking medical case.







I love him dearly and thought maybe I should start re-reading some of my books again to try and help him in another way. 

Thank you!
Tanja


----------



## Fluffypants

Hi again Lisa... you always respond... thank you. I read that this is used as a remedy in one of my books... Holistic Guide to a Healthy dog. I also googled and did read the Weimaraner article too.









I will pm you... I might give it a try as long as it won't hurt him. I have a day off this week and may make a trip up to one of the holistic vet's I've used. Still need to see if I can get Niko an appt. 

As always thank you!
Tanja


----------



## LisaT

The hematoma is a symptom of something larger and more constitutional. You would want to pick a remedy that also addresses the constitutional issue, because this, particularly after what you wrote, is a symptom of chronic disease. 

I would wonder if you there is a vet that practices constitutional hoemopathy that could help you.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I agree completely with Lisa. You want to pick a remedy that's right for his overall symptoms and constitution. 

What supplements and/or herbs is he getting?


----------



## Fluffypants

Hi Ruth,

I justed started giving Niko Nature's Logic Sardine Oil and I'm not sure what happened with his ears... they are inflammed and itchy and a hematoma in the ear that has never had one. The other had 2 hematomas. 

I've stopped the sardine oil since it is the only new thing other than putting him back on TOTW Salmon. He was on Nature's logic food (allergies) but got a hematoma on that one. He also has inhallant allergies so it's been difficult trying to figure out what is causing his issues. 

I picked up the Arnica and another remedy this morning at whole foods and am going to give them a try.

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## BowWowMeow

Be sure to dose them separately so that you know whether they are working. 

Have you tried raw food or homemade food? 

What about Ester C and a good immune booster?


----------



## mcavan

Not sure this will help but we had a GSD with severe allergies to many things, including various grasses, trees, and the hardest of all, human dander. She had 4-5 ear hematoma's over many years. After consulting with a nutritionalist we took her off all grains/carbs, moved her to raw, supplemented with salmon oil, B-naturals Immune Blend and Oeska never had another infection or hematoma for over 5-6 years after the switch. She also got more frequent baths to remove allergens from her skin, coat and environment....

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fluffypants

Yes, I am giving them separately. I was a raw feeder for about 4 years and Niko still had issues... although I'm trying to think back and maybe he was better back then when I was feeding raw vs. now. 

I have recently used Belfield's Mega C, but stopped due to a lot meds Niko was on due to surgery (throate abscess)







I've also used Immune Blend and lots of other stuff. 

I'm actually thinking of trying to get an appt. with one of the holistic/traditional vet's I've see before. I was contemplating the derm again, but I know they will recommend Pred or Atopica and I really would prefer to stay away from those unless it was absolutely necessary.

Tanja


----------



## Fluffypants

Thank you Mcavan,

Your dog sounds like mine...







I'm glad raw feeding helped. I did raw feed for many years and have contemplated going back, I just don't want to upset Niko's stomach too much. It might not bother him to go gradually back to a raw diet, but I know there is a chance it could. I have used Salmon oil and Immune Blend.. I was just using Sardine Oil for the past week or so.. when the hematoma popped up. Not sure if it was from the Sardine oil... but I did stop using it.

I give Niko a bath every week or 2... his skin is very flaky right now. Just gave him a bath last week. 

Tanja


----------



## natalie559

Tanja, sorry to read about more problems







I thought you were doing the 8 week novel food diet? Did that not work out?


----------



## Fluffypants

Hi Natalie,

Yes, I was doing the new diet, but Niko appeared to get itchier. This was Tofu and Sweet Potatoes. He started to smell too... so I decided to stop and go back to TOTW which he did ok on. I do think part of this is inhallant and I need to get a handle on that too. I was going to go back to the derm... but he is no longer at Tufts.. a new derm. Then I decided to have the holistic vet we saw a couple of years back see him again. I have Friday off and got an appt. with her. She is in NH about an hour from me - Mass... so it's hard to get appt's since she doesn't have evenings or weekends.

She is a great vet... mostly holistic but does feel traditional is needed which is my thinking too. Her name is Regina Downey... she does NAET, BICOM, accupressure etc. 

Thank you... yes, this is just awful for poor Niko. I hope something will help him.

Tanja


----------



## natalie559

That's no good









At the risk of sounding completely redundant, try the comfortis for flea allergy! You have nothing to lose, everything to gain and it has changed Penny's life! I seriously cannot believe what it has done for her! She didn't have all the symptoms as Niko, but she did have a lot, year round for 4 yrs. Even tested positive for allergies and we did shots just like you. . .


----------

